# [SOLVED] Bardzo powolne: Firefox i Thunderbird

## Grzesiek

Właśnie. Te dwa programy działają mi pod Gentoo o jakieś 30% wolniej niż ich odpowiedniki pod Windows. Dajmy na to przewijanie strony w Firefoksie działa strasznie skokowo i wolno (nie chodzi tutaj o funkcję płynnego przewijania w programie), natomiast  w Windowsie jest bardzo szybko i bez żadnych zacięć. 

Gdzieś tutaj czytałem, że to może być wina pliku /etc/hosts ale nie wydaje mi się bo nie dość, że sam program uruchamia się wolno to po jego uruchomieniu występują symptomy takie jak wyżej wymienione.

Dodam, że skompilowałem oba programy pod swój procesor. Jaka może być tego przyczyna?Last edited by Grzesiek on Sat Aug 18, 2007 9:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

jest to znany ból FF i TB, ameryki nie odkryłeś  :Cool: 

----------

## martin.k

Skompiluj sobie firefoxa z włączoną flagą use: moznopango

Może to nie jest panaceum na dolegliwości firefox'a ale działa szybciej, przynajmniej przewijanie stron...

----------

## timor

Możesz też wyłączyć "płynne przewijanie" bo nie zawsze działa tak jak się nazywa  :Wink: 

----------

## cinek810

hym.. moja wypowiedz troche zbaczajaca z tematu,  sory...

Po raz ktorys czytam o tym ze firefox pod linux dziala jakos znaczaco wolniej niz pod windowsem. Nie widzialem nigdy firefox-a pod windowsem, gdy korzystalem z systemu spod znaku $ nie bylo jeszcze tej przegladarki. Jak objawia sie to wolniejsze dzialanie czy ono przeszkadza w uzytkowaniu? Osobiscie nie mam takich problemow, nie wiem czy mialem szczescie czy moze po prostu mam tak male wymagania? Korzystam z komputera o niezbyt oszalamiajacych parametrach jak na dzisiejsza rzeczywistosc- 1.8 GHz Athlon i 256 Mb RAM..

Problemow z przewijaniem stron nie zauwazylem, zazwyczaj mam otwartych przynajmniej kilka zakladek.

Jedyne na co moge sie poskarzyc to tylko to ze czasem po wielo godzinnym urzytkowaniu fiirefox sie wiesza.. i trzeba skilowac.

jeszcze raz przepraszam za off-topic..

----------

## Grzesiek

Jak się objawia?

Na przykład: uruchom sobie Firefoxa pod Windowsem. Wejdź na stronę gdzie trzeba dużo przewijać w dół. Złap za skrola i przejedź szybko w dół. Pod Linuxem pojawią Ci się slajdy, a pod Windowsem wszystko ładnie się przewinie (płynnie w sensie). To samo tyczy się uruchamiania. Nawet Firefox skompilowany pod mój procek chodzi i uruchamia się wolniej niż pod Windowsem XP. Tego właśnie nie rozumiem. To samo tyczy się Thunderbirda. 

Z tą flagą to spróbuję bo naprawdę mnie to irytuje.

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

PS: I nie chodzi tutaj o opcję płynnego przewijania. Szczerze mówiąc jak ją włączę to jest gorzej...  :Smile: 

----------

## cinek810

Coz.. to widac ze faktycznie mam farta, otworzylem sobie instalacje gentoo - wszystko na jednej stronie- przewijam i jest zupelnie normalnie, plynnie sobie wszystko przechodzi... :)

----------

## Grzesiek

Otwórz np. www.dobreprogrmy.pl czy www.gazeta.pl albo www.interia.pl

Instalacja Gentoo rzeczywiście chodzi dobrze - sprawdziłem teraz.

----------

## przemos

Rowniez nie posiadam jakiegos imponujacego sprzetu a jednak strony podane powyzej chodza plynnie. Co do przycinania sie firefoxa to moge powiedziec od siebie, ze chyba jedna z niewielu stron na ktorych zauwazam ze firefox sie zwyczajnie tnie to o2.pl

----------

## cast0r

ja tam nie wiem o czym mowicie :/ zrobilem screencast jak to u mnie wyglada

zobaczcie sami  :Arrow:  2. wolny firefox, mhmhmh :/ ?

edit: o2.p nie nagralem,ale tez plynnie chodzi   :Razz: 

----------

## mbar

hahahaha, jak chcecie zobaczyć stronę, która dramatycznie chodzi pod FF na Linuksie to zapraszam http://www.benchmark.pl/

----------

## matiit

Wyłączenie pango pomaga przy scrollowaniu  :Smile: 

----------

## cinek810

Rzeczywiscie widze te efekty nie plynnego skrolowania na przykladzie strony ktora podal mbar... ale zeby nazywac to dramatycznym, przeciez takie szybkie przeciaganie wcale nie jest potrzebne.. 

Oczywiscie dowodzi to jednak gorszej wydajnosci przegladarki...

----------

## wowar

Hmmm..., naprawdę nie wiem o czym mówicie. Mój laptop chodzi na pentium-m 1,7GHz i żadnych problemów z firefoksem nie ma. Firefoksa używam zarówno na Linuksie jak i Windows XP i żadnej różnicy nie dostrzegam.

----------

## mbar

widać twój laptop pracuje w równoległym wszechświecie  :Shocked: 

----------

## unK

 *mbar wrote:*   

> hahahaha, jak chcecie zobaczyć stronę, która dramatycznie chodzi pod FF na Linuksie to zapraszam http://www.benchmark.pl/

 

u mnie przewijanie na tej stronie chodzi płynnie. spróbujcie sobie otworzyć np. http://myspace.com/antihumannoise  :Laughing:  chociaż ta strona nawet pod windowsem u mnie klatkuje.

----------

## kurak

SOA #1 ;p

----------

## canis_lupus

U mnie tez wszystko płynnie się przewija. Jedyne co mnie boli to szybkość uruchamiania.

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Mój windziany i linuksowy FF działa identycznie, tzn. przewija płynnie. Linuksowy z binarki.

----------

## cast0r

Jakie sterowniki do karty graficznej uzywaja Ci co im firefox powoli strony przewija? ... moim zdaniem to jest sprawa karty graficznej a bardziej jej sterownikow.

Zrobilem sobie test i:

- na vesa, rwie. 

- na nv jest dobrze chodz te tu podane jako ciezkie strony tez rwie. 

- na binarnych nvidia, chodzi plynnie na wszystkich tu podanych stronach!

Sprzet:

GeForce 440Go 64MB

P4-M 2GHz

512MB

matryca 1600x1200

----------

## 13Homer

 *mbar wrote:*   

> hahahaha, jak chcecie zobaczyć stronę, która dramatycznie chodzi pod FF na Linuksie to zapraszam http://www.benchmark.pl/

 

Najwyraźniej u Ciebie, bo u mnie żadnego kłopotu z przewijaniem nie ma, żadnych efektów a'la slajdy, ładuje się duużo szybciej niż wp czy onet (wręcz błyskawicznie możnaby rzec).

EDIT::

 *unK wrote:*   

> u mnie przewijanie na tej stronie chodzi płynnie. spróbujcie sobie otworzyć np. http://myspace.com/antihumannoise :lol: chociaż ta strona nawet pod windowsem u mnie klatkuje.

 

O! Tutaj jest już dużo gorzej, ale nie oczekiwałbym zbyt wiele od strony z taką ilością mediów w rodzaju Flasha.

----------

## sherszen

 *cast0r wrote:*   

> Jakie sterowniki do karty graficznej uzywaja Ci co im firefox powoli strony przewija? ... moim zdaniem to jest sprawa karty graficznej a bardziej jej sterownikow.

 

To też, ale firefox jest już taki. Ostatnio zmieniłem firefoxa na opere i jestem z niej bardzo zadowolony.

----------

## Core

 *cast0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - na vesa, rwie. 
> 
> - na nv jest dobrze chodz te tu podane jako ciezkie strony tez rwie. 
> ...

 

Potwierdzam, u mnie ten test przechodzi dokładnie tak samo.

----------

## cinek810

Coz.. skoro zaczelismy tak testowac to i ja przetestowalem. Wyniki zgadzaja sie z tymi kolegow, chociaz najciezsze strony tutaj podawane tez troche mi sie przycinaja przy przewijaniu nawet na nvidii. Jednak na tych sterownikach wszystko prezentuje sie o niebo lepiej niz na nv. Vesa bez porownania zostaje z tylu.

----------

## mbar

u mnie ati-drivers.

----------

## Grzesiek

Wyłączenie pango rzeczywiście pomaga. Wszystkie problemy zniknęły kiedy dodałem flagę moznopango.Dzięki za radę.

----------

